# 1st Annual Midwest Outbackers Rally



## outbackmac

natural springs resort campground

pictures of campground

1ST Annual MIDWEST OUTBACKERS RALLY to be held at NATURAL SPRINGS RESORT.
Dates 6/6-6/8

Sites 22-27 Lake Front

57-62
} these sites are back to back please refer to campground map
78-83
Sites will be held open until January 11th 2008

When making reservations please refer to Outbackers group

i would like to make this a yearly thing if we get a decent turnout

Saturday i would like to do a pot luck dinner

Dont be shy and make reservations today and meet you're fellow outbackers here in the Great Midwest


----------



## whodey

Hey Outbackmac,









We have site 25







. Can't wait to meet everyone in the midwest







.


----------



## kyoutback

whodey said:


> Hey Outbackmac,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have site 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't wait to meet everyone in the midwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've been trying for several days to get a site reserved. Never get through to anyone and they haven't returned messages. Is there some number you guys used other than the 800 number on their website?


----------



## outbackmac

I used the 1-800 number and had no trouble but i called during the day


----------



## NDJollyMon

Ohio is the Mid West? Heck, isn't it like 1.5 states from the Atlantic Ocean?








That's more like....Mid East!









Seriously....my SOB is so big...I can't even tow it. Maybe I can rent a motorhome like Robin Williams....


----------



## lakesider

We're in!!! Site 23. Hope lots of others join the fun!









By the way, I called during office hours and got hold of them ok.


----------



## outbackmac

Lakesider 23
whodey 25
outbackmac 26

Come on folks i know its getting cold but lets think about those warm summer nights around a fire


----------



## kyoutback

We're in finally!









Lakesider 23
kyoutback 24
whodey 25
outbackmac 26


----------



## kyoutback

3 Ohioans and 1 Kentuckian.









Come on Kentuckians don't make me hang out alone with all these buckeyes.









Don't get me wrong they're good people and all but I hate to be outnumbered.


----------



## Kenstand

Make that 4 from Ohio and 1 from Kentucky.

Our family is in. Not sure which site but either 22 or 27....she is going to call me Monday to let me know which one. She took my info but she won't be back to the office until Monday.

See everyone on 6/6/08 ...Until then Merry Christmas and Go Buckeyes.


----------



## whodey

Kenstand said:


> Make that 4 from Ohio and 1 from Kentucky.
> 
> Our family is in. Not sure which site but either 22 or 27....she is going to call me Monday to let me know which one. She took my info but she won't be back to the office until Monday.
> 
> See everyone on 6/6/08 ...Until then Merry Christmas and Go Buckeyes.


Welcome aboard Ken & Barb. I'm glad you will be joining us. It's going to be a good time. The sites along the lake inlet are nice. You can fish right from your camper if you like. If you can, try to get 27, you'll have more green space & shade behind you (thats if you like mature trees). Once again, welcome aboard and see you all June 6th. Until then Happy Holidays and of course - Go Buckeyes!

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Welcome Ken glad to see u can make it. Of course Ohio will out number Kentucky. Oh yes GO IRISH


----------



## small5

outbackmac said:


> Welcome Ken glad to see u can make it. Of course Ohio will out number Kentucky. Oh yes GO IRISH


We're in !!! Yep, another NW Ohio Buckeye. We'll be setting up on site #27. We'll see you all Friday June 6th, '08.

By the way outbackmac, you'll have another IRISH fan (actually 3 of us) among you. It's been a long season, but we'll be back!


----------



## outbackmac

Terry and Rita Welcomr to the rally Glad you can make it. Keep checking back as we will get a dinner together for saturday night.

As for the irish they will be back when u do things the right way its hard to stay on top year after year


----------



## lakesider

Glad you guys can make it too! We are looking forward to meeting you.

I am soooo ready for de-winterizing and getting out in the OB!








They are predicting snow here this weekend.







Actually, I wouldn't mind camping in the snow. Pulling the OB on snowy roads however is another thing.....


----------



## whodey

Terry & Rita, glad you can join in. My sister Alice (an SOBer and another Buckeye) has joined the Outbackers.com family. Her family will be in site 57. Can't wait to get out in the OB. By the way, the DW is more of the Buckeye fan, for me - Go Bearcats!

Kentsand ??
Lakesider 23
kyoutback 24
whodey 25
outbackmac 26
small5 27
Alice 57

Updated the list, not sure which site Kenstand has, so Ken & Barb, let us know, or just update the list. At this rate, we could almost call this the "Buckeye Rally"







so come on KY & IN, join in. We have sites reserved till Jan. 11th.

Mike


----------



## Kenstand

We are officially on site 22 now.

Kenstand 22
Lakesider 23
kyoutback 24
whodey 25
outbackmac 26
small5 27
Alice 57

Ken & Barb


----------



## outbackmac

Merry Christmas from the Outbackmac Family


----------



## whodey

What a cute puppy you have







Just kidding it's a great picture. Missed you guys Sat.

Merry Christmas (DAD)







Outbackmac Family!

Jo



outbackmac said:


> Merry Christmas from the Outbackmac Family


----------



## outbackmac

Come on folks early registration is running out. lets get a few more. when we talked about this last spring we had alot of intrest where has everyone gone?


----------



## kyoutback

outbackmac said:


> Come on folks early registration is running out. lets get a few more. when we talked about this last spring we had alot of intrest where has everyone gone?


Hibernation?


----------



## Aunt B

Hey Guys,

Aunt B here. We're trying to get through to them but they must be out of the office. We are in and will be there with bells on as soon as we can get our reservation confirmed. We would have signed up earlier but have had a lot going on. So add New Albany, Ohio to the list. That is central Ohio in case no ones heard of it. Well we're getting excited and looking forward to meeting new friends. We're looking at site 58 or one of the lake view sites if they are available. Looks like all of the lake front sites are taken. So have a very happy New Year to all.

Aunt B


----------



## outbackmac

Aunt B welcome to the Rally sure to be a good time. Glad to see were getting a few more outbackers.

Happy New Year Be safe


----------



## nonny

Well, I tried to remain hopeful that we could attend this Rally but I just remembered my niece is getting married on the 7th so we're a definite no. Have fun and maybe we'll meet at another Rally soon.


----------



## outbackmac

If anyone knows how to get ahold of Aunt b please do so as i received a call from Rita at Natural Springs trying to get ahold of them. Thanks


----------



## CTDOutback06

I tried to call today but noone answered the phone there. Will try another day.



outbackmac said:


> natural springs resort campground
> 
> pictures of campground
> 
> 1ST Annual MIDWEST OUTBACKERS RALLY to be held at NATURAL SPRINGS RESORT.
> Dates 6/6-6/8
> 
> Sites 22-27 Lake Front
> 
> 57-62
> } these sites are back to back please refer to campground map
> 78-83
> Sites will be held open until January 11th 2008
> 
> When making reservations please refer to Outbackers group
> 
> i would like to make this a yearly thing if we get a decent turnout
> 
> Saturday i would like to do a pot luck dinner
> 
> Dont be shy and make reservations today and meet you're fellow outbackers here in the Great Midwest


----------



## outbackmac

ctd be sure to ask for Rita


----------



## CTDOutback06

Called again and left our number, hopefully they will call us and we can get a reservation made.


----------



## CTDOutback06

Finally got an answer when we called this morning. We have site #58 reserved!!


----------



## kyoutback

CTDOutback06 said:


> Finally got an answer when we called this morning. We have site #58 reserved!!


Kenstand - 22
Lakesider - 23
kyoutback - 24
whodey - 25
outbackmac - 26
small5 - 27
Alice - 57
CTDOutback06 - 58

Added you to the list


----------



## small5

CTDOutback06 said:


> Finally got an answer when we called this morning. We have site #58 reserved!!


WELCOME! I'm glad to see that we're getting a few more Outbackers. I'm really looking forward to this outing, especially with this miserable Northwest Ohio weather. We are planning to go to the Fort Wayne RV Show this next weekend, so atleast we have something to look forward to.


----------



## outbackmac

Kenstand - 22
Lakesider - 23
kyoutback - 24
whodey - 25
outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
small5 - 27
Alice - 57
CTDOutback06 - 58[

Please add ur arrival dates and departure date.

If anyone has ideas for entertainment for the weekend please post.


----------



## small5

outbackmac said:


> Kenstand - 22
> Lakesider - 23
> kyoutback - 24
> whodey - 25
> outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
> small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
> Alice - 57
> CTDOutback06 - 58[
> 
> Please add ur arrival dates and departure date.
> 
> If anyone has ideas for entertainment for the weekend please post.


----------



## whodey

Kenstand - 22
Lakesider - 23
kyoutback - 24
whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
CTDOutback06 - 58

Please add your arrival dates and departure date.

If anyone has ideas for entertainment for the weekend please post


----------



## DcksdFields

Well, I truly haven't posted since joining the forum last year. But, in revisiting the site a few weeks ago I noticed the posts about the Midwest Rally.

Although we were hoping to attend the July rally & factory tour, I don't think that is going to work out. But, we're planning to be at the Natural Springs Resort in June.... I just made our reservations a couple days ago - for spot #78.

It sounds like it'll be fun; looking forward to meeting you folks. We'll be there, the DH, myself...and probably 1, 2, 3...or maybe all 4 of the dogs.









Did you notice the "Scuba" link off the home page? Is anyone giving that any thought??

Kenstand - 22
Lakesider - 23
kyoutback - 24
whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
CTDOutback06 - 58
DcksdFields - 78 6/6 - 6/8


----------



## whodey

This rally is starting to shape up. This is going to be a good time.

DcksdFields, I have not checked about the scuba diving myself. My sister (Alice) did tell me that they have an old boat down at the bottom of the quarry that you explore.

Mike


----------



## mskyoutback

whodey said:


> Please add your arrival dates and departure date.


Tentatively scheduled to arrive on Thursday, June 5th and leave on the 8th. Still don't know about Tyler's graduation date. Last year's was on the first Saturday of June, but it all depends on snow days, so we won't know until sometime next month for sure.


----------



## CTDOutback06

Kenstand - 22
Lakesider - 23
kyoutback - 24
whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
DcksdFields - 78 6/6 - 6/8


----------



## lakesider

Kenstand - 22
Lakesider - 23 6/6-6/8
kyoutback - 24
whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
DcksdFields - 78 6/6 - 6/8
[/quote]


----------



## BoaterDan

Is it just me, or do those sites look ridiculously small in the pictures?


----------



## Kenstand

Kenstand - 22 6/6-6/8
Lakesider - 23 6/6-6/8
kyoutback - 24
whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
DcksdFields - 78 6/6 - 6/8


----------



## Kenstand

BoaterDan said:


> Is it just me, or do those sites look ridiculously small in the pictures?


The site sizes vary througout the park. Some of the sites in our area might be a bit tight...hey just makes us feel more like family


----------



## outbackmac

I didnt think the sites looked all that close. typical campground 1 camper after another. sites on the water have a little more room than the others. Were you lookin at the campground photos or the ones we took?


----------



## HDOutbackers

Hello MidWest Outbackers,

We have tentatively put this event on our calendar. We are new to the whole Outbackers.com experience and haven't even picked up our Fiver yet. Since this event is so close to home, we are hoping to join you all so we can learn more about the experience and travel tips from experienced hands.

I have not been able to find the campground map/layout on their site. It appears there are plenty of sites still available though.

We plan to confirm our availabilty soon.


----------



## skippershe

Vicki & Tim said:


> I have not been able to find the campground map/layout on their site. It appears there are plenty of sites still available though.
> 
> We plan to confirm our availabilty soon.


I don't mean to butt in, but I was able to find their campground/site map for you Clicky Here and then click on Park Map.

If you go to their Home Page, there is a drop down menu at the top...I just clicked on Camping and found the map there.

Have a great time at the rally!


----------



## HDOutbackers

Thanks Skipper! I usually am computer literate. Not today evidently!


----------



## skippershe

Vicki & Tim said:


> Thanks Skipper! I usually am computer literate. Not today evidently!


anytime!


----------



## whodey

First off, Welcome to the Outbackers Vicki & Tim. I'm glad to hear you are thinking of joining the rally. This rally is really starting to shape up. The cg is a very nice place. Many options to help keep yourself (and kids) entertained. I do hope you make it. Looking forward to meeting everyone. You can never have too many Outbackers/friends in your life. Hope to see you there.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Welcome to the site. 
If you are looking for pictures go to the first post a few pics there. As a newbie there is plenty of members here who a more than willing to help, Ive learned so much from this site. And the campers well that goes without saying some of the greatest people Ive met.


----------



## small5

WELCOME Vicki and Tim!







Glad to hear that you may be able to join us. It won't be here soon enough. Keep us posted on your plans


----------



## small5

BUMP! BUMP!









It's awful quite on here!


----------



## outbackmac

I agree Alot of outbackers missing out on GOOD TIME. I guess they will have to read about it here afterwards, and look at the pics


----------



## kyoutback

It seems that none of the previously posted links to their website are working. They may have changed their website. Here's a new link, now go make reservations and join us.

Natural Springs Resort


----------



## whodey

Yes, they did upgrade their web site. Noticed the weekend of our Rally they are having a fishing tournament. Guess we won't see Outbackmac much









Mike


----------



## mandm

whodey said:


> Yes, they did upgrade their web site. Noticed the weekend of our Rally they are having a fishing tournament. Guess we won't see Outbackmac much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Are there still sites available for this rally? Newbie thinking about going to this rally...


----------



## kyoutback

mandm said:


> Yes, they did upgrade their web site. Noticed the weekend of our Rally they are having a fishing tournament. Guess we won't see Outbackmac much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Are there still sites available for this rally? Newbie thinking about going to this rally...








[/quote]

Welcome, hope you decide to join us at this rally.









A quick check of the online registration part of their website shows sites still available. I would call to reserve if I were you, this part of their website is new and they may not have the bugs worked out yet.


----------



## small5

mandm said:


> Yes, they did upgrade their web site. Noticed the weekend of our Rally they are having a fishing tournament. Guess we won't see Outbackmac much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Are there still sites available for this rally? Newbie thinking about going to this rally...








[/quote]

WELCOME aboard!







It would be great if you could join us in June.


----------



## mandm

small5 said:


> Yes, they did upgrade their web site. Noticed the weekend of our Rally they are having a fishing tournament. Guess we won't see Outbackmac much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Are there still sites available for this rally? Newbie thinking about going to this rally...








[/quote]

WELCOME aboard!







It would be great if you could join us in June.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## outbackmac

Well are you in? Suspense is killing me


----------



## Kenstand

My SOB sister and brother-in-law are also going to join us for the weekend. They are signed up for site 50-something?


----------



## mandm

outbackmac said:


> Well are you in? Suspense is killing me


waiting to see if get time off approved...stay tuned...


----------



## outbackmac

Ken Glad to see we have 1 more coming. Yes all SOB's are welcome


----------



## CTDOutback06

Come on Ohio and Midwest Outbackers, we only have 9 signed up for this event, I see some other rally's on here with 50, let's get it together and have a big rally right here in Ohio!!!!!


----------



## small5

CTDOutback06 said:


> Come on Ohio and Midwest Outbackers, we only have 9 signed up for this event, I see some other rally's on here with 50, let's get it together and have a big rally right here in Ohio!!!!!


X2


----------



## Kenstand

CTDOutback06 said:


> Come on Ohio and Midwest Outbackers, we only have 9 signed up for this event, I see some other rally's on here with 50, let's get it together and have a big rally right here in Ohio!!!!!


But don't those 50+ rally's also have the Gulf of Mexico, go cart racing, mini-golf, real golf, deep sea fishing, sailing, surfing, shopping, many tourist town attractions, fresh seafood restaurants and SUN SUN SUN. If we had that we could get 50 too.

But still... the more the merrier!!!


----------



## small5

Kenstand said:


> Come on Ohio and Midwest Outbackers, we only have 9 signed up for this event, I see some other rally's on here with 50, let's get it together and have a big rally right here in Ohio!!!!!


But don't those 50+ rally's also have the Gulf of Mexico, go cart racing, mini-golf, real golf, deep sea fishing, sailing, surfing, shopping, many tourist town attractions, fresh seafood restaurants and SUN SUN SUN. If we had that we could get 50 too.

But still... the more the merrier!!!
[/quote]

You mean we DON'T have these? I've been mislead!


----------



## CTDOutback06

We have something those places don't have, where else but Ohio can you go where one day it's 75 and sunny and the next day it's snowing? Bet they ain't got that at them other places. LMAO!!!!!


----------



## mandm

Two questions....
1. Is the web site for this working....says page not found
2. Are the sites as small as they appear???? I don't mind being close to y'all but I don't wanna know when someone breaks wind







andI don't want y'all to know when I break wind







. Baked beans are not a camping staple!!


----------



## kyoutback

mandm said:


> Two questions....
> 1. Is the web site for this working....says page not found
> 2. Are the sites as small as they appear???? I don't mind being close to y'all but I don't wanna know when someone breaks wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andI don't want y'all to know when I break wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Baked beans are not a camping staple!!


They changed their website and the link in the first post no longer works. Here is the new one.
Natural Springs Resort

People who have actually been there (whodey) and (outbackmac) have reported that the sites are average campground sites. I don't know why they look so close together in pictures. Hope you decide to join us.


----------



## outbackmac

The sites are ok its you're typical campground with one site after the other. Besides its only 1 weekend i would not let the sites be my final decesion making to go or not. Get on the phone and call today


----------



## HDOutbackers

Someone said "Real Golf"...............

I will be bringing my golf clubs on this trip. There has to be a golf course relatively close by. After all, this is Ohio and golf courses are around every corner! At least in SW Ohio they are.

Lookin forward to this one!

VICTIM


----------



## kyoutback

HDOutbackers said:


> Someone said "Real Golf"...............
> 
> I will be bringing my golf clubs on this trip. There has to be a golf course relatively close by. After all, this is Ohio and golf courses are around every corner! At least in SW Ohio they are.
> 
> Lookin forward to this one!
> 
> VICTIM


I think that "someone" was you. I'd be up for a round. Here's a mapquest link to courses in the area. 
















::25:::::/e" target="_blank">Golf near Natural Springs</a>

P.S. I did notice the new screen name. Too bad you lost your post count.


----------



## outbackmac

Lets start getting some kind of schedule of events together.

Pot luck dinner sat night
Breakfast sat morning?????? up to all
White elephant gift exchange sat night

How many kids will be there? ages please so we can get something for them

If anyone has any ideas please post.


----------



## HDOutbackers

kyoutback said:


> Someone said "Real Golf"...............
> 
> I will be bringing my golf clubs on this trip. There has to be a golf course relatively close by. After all, this is Ohio and golf courses are around every corner! At least in SW Ohio they are.
> 
> Lookin forward to this one!
> 
> VICTIM


I think that "someone" was you. I'd be up for a round. Here's a mapquest link to courses in the area. 
















::25:::::/e" target="_blank">Golf near Natural Springs</a>

P.S. I did notice the new screen name. Too bad you lost your post count.
[/quote]

We will be up early Friday morning and I will be available for golf either in the early afternoon Friday or on Saturday morning. As for which course, a green one will be fine.

As for the rest of the weekend Mac.....we are trying to work out having the 3 grandkids along ages 11, 9 & 6. Pot luck sounds good. We have a new crock pot to put to good use.


----------



## mandm

I am calling tomorrow to see if they have any spots left


----------



## small5

outbackmac said:


> Lets start getting some kind of schedule of events together.
> 
> Pot luck dinner sat night
> Breakfast sat morning?????? up to all
> White elephant gift exchange sat night
> 
> How many kids will be there? ages please so we can get something for them
> 
> If anyone has any ideas please post.


outbackmac -

All of the above sound great!







We love potlucks (did someone mention FOOD?). Also the white elepant exchanges are great and can be a blast (I hope that darn thing rides in the bed of the truck well on the way down).









Our 19 year old son may join us, but we won't know until later on, due to his summer work schedule (as mentioned above in regards to "getting them something", what about a "fine young lady").


----------



## outbackmac

i do believe our 19 year old son will be coming. Maybe we should send them out on a girl hunt.


----------



## HDOutbackers

outbackmac said:


> i do believe our 19 year old son will be coming. Maybe we should send them out on a girl hunt.


Wouldn't sending them to the Casino for a little gambling be cheaper and less trouble? I'm just sayin!

T


----------



## mskyoutback

HDOutbackers said:


> i do believe our 19 year old son will be coming. Maybe we should send them out on a girl hunt.


Wouldn't sending them to the Casino for a little gambling be cheaper and less trouble? I'm just sayin!

T
[/quote]

I think you're right! We keep telling our soon-to-be 18 year old that girls are nothin' but trouble!!!!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure it will take him a while to believe us.


----------



## whodey

Ya know, the CG allows the public to swim in the lake for a fee. I'm sure there will be plenty of young ladies working on their tans. Saturday nights they usually have a DJ at the lake from 6pm to 9pm.

As for the activities mentioned earlier, they sound good to us.


----------



## outbackmac

Now what does that say for women (girls) when one of their own says girls are TROUBLE.

Iam lookin for ideas for dinner, white elephant, breakfast?


----------



## small5

outbackmac said:


> Lets start getting some kind of schedule of events together.
> 
> Pot luck dinner sat night
> Breakfast sat morning?????? up to all
> White elephant gift exchange sat night
> 
> How many kids will be there? ages please so we can get something for them
> 
> If anyone has any ideas please post.


outbackmac -

Just a few suggestions:









Potluck Dinner Saturday night: Maybe start a post with a sign-up list for maybe MEAT DISHES, SALAD DISHES, VEGTABLE DISHES, DESSERTS and what ever else you can think of.

Breakfast Saturday morning: Maybe just a keep it simple like a continental type breakfast with DONUTS, PASTRIES, COFFEE, TEA, JUICE, etc. (and a fully loaded omelet for me). With some not arriving until late on Friday night it won't make them rush around to prepare something fancy. But I think it'll be a great meet and greet get together.

Maybe giv'em a head count, not that their dishes will have to feed the total number.

Just trying to help!

I'M READY TO ROLL!!!!!


----------



## outbackmac

Ok Here goes nothing

MAIN DISH
1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q

Sides
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw

Deserts

My lovely Wife has agreed to do name tags for all so we will need first names. or what you would like to be called.

Lets get this Rally going


----------



## outbackmac

Ok Here goes nothing

MAIN DISH
1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q

Sides
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw

Deserts

My lovely Wife has agreed to do name tags for all so we will need first names. or what you would like to be called.

Lets get this Rally going


----------



## whodey

MAIN DISH
1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q
2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce

SIDES
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw

DESERTS

BREAKFAST
1) WHODEY - Orange Juice


----------



## small5

MAIN DISH
1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q
2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
3) small5 - Sloppy Joes w/ Buns

SIDES
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw
2) small5 - Sea Shell Salad

DESERTS

BREAKFAST
1) WHODEY - Orange Juice
2) small5 - Donuts (2 doz)


----------



## kyoutback

small5 said:


> MAIN DISH
> 1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q
> 2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
> 3) small5 - Sloppy Joes w/ Buns
> 4) kyoutback- still thinking
> 
> SIDES
> 1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw
> 2) small5 - Sea Shell Salad
> 
> DESERTS
> 1) kyoutback - Orange Stuff
> 
> BREAKFAST
> 1) WHODEY - Orange Juice
> 2) small5 - Donuts (2 doz)
> 3) kyoutback- French toast


Just a thought. Would it be better to have the breakfast on Sunday morning? Kind of a send off get together.


----------



## HDOutbackers

kyoutback said:


> MAIN DISH
> 1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q
> 2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
> 3) small5 - Sloppy Joes w/ Buns
> 4) kyoutback- still thinking
> 5) HDOutbackers - Cajun Beef Stew
> 
> SIDES
> 1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw
> 2) small5 - Sea Shell Salad
> 
> DESERTS
> 1) kyoutback - Orange Stuff
> 
> BREAKFAST
> 1) WHODEY - Orange Juice
> 2) small5 - Donuts (2 doz)
> 3) kyoutback- French toast


4) HDOutbackers - Bagels and Cream Cheese (Flavored and Plain)

Just a thought. Would it be better to have the breakfast on Sunday morning? Kind of a send off get together.
[/quote]


----------



## lakesider

MAIN DISH
1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q
2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
3) small5 - Sloppy Joes w/ Buns
4) kyoutback- still thinking
5) HDOutbackers - Cajun Beef Stew
6) Lakesider - Chicken Pizza Toast Thingys

SIDES
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw
2) small5 - Sea Shell Salad

DESERTS
1) kyoutback - Orange Stuff
2) Lakesider - Bakalava

BREAKFAST
1) WHODEY - Orange Juice
2) small5 - Donuts (2 doz)
3) kyoutback- French toast[/quote]
4) HDOutbackers - Bagels and Cream Cheese (Flavored and Plain)
5) Lakesider - Blueberry Muffins


----------



## small5

Did someone mention *FOOD!*

You guys (and gals) are AWESOME!!!







I can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## outbackmac

Now the menu is complete with ailene making her baklava, been waiting to see that come up. THANK YOU

Not seeing much in the way of children?


----------



## kyoutback

outbackmac said:


> Now the menu is complete with ailene making her baklava, been waiting to see that come up. THANK YOU
> 
> Not seeing much in the way of children?


Carson will be there. He is 11
Tyler probably not. He is 17


----------



## small5

outbackmac said:


> Now the menu is complete with ailene making her baklava, been waiting to see that come up. THANK YOU
> 
> Not seeing much in the way of children?


Looks like our "young adult " son Alex, at 19 yrs. old will be joining us.


----------



## HDOutbackers

small5 said:


> Now the menu is complete with ailene making her baklava, been waiting to see that come up. THANK YOU
> 
> Not seeing much in the way of children?


Looks like our "young adult " son Alex, at 19 yrs. old will be joining us.
[/quote]

I am still planning on 3 grandchildren, 11-9-6. However, they have 2 dogs that they need to find someone to care for them that weekend.


----------



## outbackmac

Now were talking


----------



## kyoutback

mandm said:


> I am calling tomorrow to see if they have any spots left


Well.......


----------



## kyoutback

Is this list accurate? I think it may be missing a couple.

1) Kenstand - 22 6/6-6/8
2) Lakesider - 23 6/6-6/8
3) kyoutback - 24 
4) whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
5) outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
6) small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
7) Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
8) CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
9) DcksdFields - 78 6/6 - 6/8


----------



## small5

kyoutback said:


> Is this list accurate? I think it may be missing a couple.
> 
> 1) Kenstand - 22 6/6-6/8
> 2) Lakesider - 23 6/6-6/8
> 3) kyoutback - 24
> 4) whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
> 5) outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
> 6) small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
> 7) Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
> 8) CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
> 9) DcksdFields - 78 6/6 - 6/8


I do not see *HDOutbackers* with their 3 grandchildren and 2 dogs!!!


----------



## HDOutbackers

small5 said:


> Is this list accurate? I think it may be missing a couple.
> 
> 1) Kenstand - 22 6/6-6/8
> 2) Lakesider - 23 6/6-6/8
> 3) kyoutback - 24
> 4) whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
> 5) outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
> 6) small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
> 7) Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
> 8) CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
> 9) DcksdFields - 78 6/6 - 6/8


I do not see *HDOutbackers* with their 3 grandchildren and 2 dogs!!!








[/quote]

Yeah,don't forget us ! 
10) HDOutbackers -32 6/6-6/8
It should be Us, daughter and 3 grandkids MINUS the dogs !


----------



## kyoutback

1) Kenstand - 22 6/6-6/8
2) Lakesider - 23 6/6-6/8
3) kyoutback - 24
4) whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
5) outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
6) small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
7) Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
8) CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
9) DcksdFields - 78 6/6 - 6/8
10) HDOutbacker - 32 6/6 - 6/8

If there's anyone else just copy the list and add yourself to it then repost it.


----------



## lakesider

Our daughter Lisa (17) may be joining us. It is just a few days past the end of school so we may have trouble waking her up!

Looking forward to this!


----------



## kyoutback

MAIN DISH
1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q
2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
3) small5 - Sloppy Joes w/ Buns
4) kyoutback- Cheese Coneys
5) HDOutbackers - Cajun Beef Stew
6) Lakesider - Chicken Pizza Toast Thingys

SIDES
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw
2) small5 - Sea Shell Salad

DESERTS
1) kyoutback - Orange Stuff
2) Lakesider - Bakalava

BREAKFAST
1) WHODEY - Orange Juice
2) small5 - Donuts (2 doz)
3) kyoutback- French toast[/quote]
4) HDOutbackers - Bagels and Cream Cheese (Flavored and Plain)
5) Lakesider - Blueberry Muffins

There's going to be a lot of food!!


----------



## outbackmac

This is fantastic, nice too see everyones getting excited. Those that are bringing dogs please check the rules and regs regarding dogs.

I vote we put whodeys wife (Joanne) in charge of kids entertainment, can i have a second on this


----------



## whodey

I'm sure my Darling Wife will be up to the task. She loves her crafts. As the food goes, looks like we're going to need some Rolaids.







I can't wait. This rally is really starting to shape up. You're doing a find job Jerry getting this thing going.









Mike


----------



## CTDOutback06

OK everyone, sorry we haven't chimed in yet but been very busy and I had to talk to the better half to decide what we will be bringing. It appears to us we are pretty much set on the Main Dish so we thought we'd bring appetizers.

APPETIZER
1) CTDOutback06 - Layered Taco Dip w/Tortilla Chips
2) CTDOutback06 - Wheat Crackers w/Homemade Hot Pepper Butter

MAIN DISH
1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q
2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
3) small5 - Sloppy Joes w/ Buns
4) kyoutback- Cheese Coneys
5) HDOutbackers - Cajun Beef Stew
6) Lakesider - Chicken Pizza Toast Thingys

SIDES
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw
2) small5 - Sea Shell Salad
3) CTDOutback06 - Calico Beans (some call them Cowboy Beans)

DESERTS
1) kyoutback - Orange Stuff
2) Lakesider - Bakalava

BREAKFAST
1) WHODEY - Orange Juice
2) small5 - Donuts (2 doz)
3) kyoutback- French toast[/quote]
4) HDOutbackers - Bagels and Cream Cheese (Flavored and Plain)
5) Lakesider - Blueberry Muffins
6) CTDOutback06 - Breakfast Casserole

There's going to be a lot of food!!


----------



## HDOutbackers

Me thinks me needs to bring my fat jeans to this event!

There is gonna be mass food.


----------



## DcksdFields

Is this list accurate? I think it may be missing a couple.

1) Kenstand - 22 6/6-6/8
2) Lakesider - 23 6/6-6/8
3) kyoutback - 24 
4) whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
5) outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
6) small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
7) Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
8) CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
9) DcksdFields - 78 6/6 - 6/8
[/quote]

Well....unfortunately - scratch #9 - DcksdFields....we had to cancel.







Need to head out of town for work that week... Sounded like fun; hope everyone has a good time & great weather!


----------



## Kenstand

APPETIZER
1) CTDOutback06 - Layered Taco Dip w/Tortilla Chips
2) CTDOutback06 - Wheat Crackers w/Homemade Hot Pepper Butter

MAIN DISH
1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q
2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
3) small5 - Sloppy Joes w/ Buns
4) kyoutback- Cheese Coneys
5) HDOutbackers - Cajun Beef Stew
6) Lakesider - Chicken Pizza Toast Thingys

SIDES
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw
2) small5 - Sea Shell Salad
3) CTDOutback06 - Calico Beans (some call them Cowboy Beans)
4) Henry - Mac & Cheese casserole

DESERTS
1) kyoutback - Orange Stuff
2) Lakesider - Bakalava
3) Kenstand - Fruit Pizza

BREAKFAST
1) WHODEY - Orange Juice
2) small5 - Donuts (2 doz)
3) kyoutback- French toast[/quote]
4) HDOutbackers - Bagels and Cream Cheese (Flavored and Plain)
5) Lakesider - Blueberry Muffins
6) CTDOutback06 - Breakfast Casserole

Yum-Yum!


----------



## Kenstand

I added my SOB brother-in-law and my sister to the list as the new #9. I am not sure of their site number but I think it is 50-something.

1) Kenstand - 22 6/6-6/8
2) Lakesider - 23 6/6-6/8
3) kyoutback - 24 
4) whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
5) outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
6) small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
7) Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
8) CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
9) Henry - 6/6 - 8


----------



## whodey

1) Kenstand - 22 6/6-6/8
2) Lakesider - 23 6/6-6/8
3) kyoutback - 24
4) whodey - 25 6/6-6/8
5) outbackmac - 26 6/5-6/8
6) small5 - 27 6/6-6/8 (possibly depart 6/9)
7) Alice - 57 6/6-6/8
8) CTDOutback06 - 58 6/6-6/8
9) Henry - 6/6 - 8
10) HDOutbackers - 32 6/6-6/8

Is this right now?

I'm still working on Andy & Kerri (SOB) to join us.

Mike


----------



## aedwards

APPETIZER
1) CTDOutback06 - Layered Taco Dip w/Tortilla Chips
2) CTDOutback06 - Wheat Crackers w/Homemade Hot Pepper Butter
3) Alice (sob) - Skyline chili dip

MAIN DISH
1) OUTBACKMAC BAR B Q
2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
3) small5 - Sloppy Joes w/ Buns
4) kyoutback- Cheese Coneys
5) HDOutbackers - Cajun Beef Stew
6) Lakesider - Chicken Pizza Toast Thingys

SIDES
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw
2) small5 - Sea Shell Salad
3) CTDOutback06 - Calico Beans (some call them Cowboy Beans)
4) Henry - Mac & Cheese casserole
5) Alice - cheesy potatos

DESERTS
1) kyoutback - Orange Stuff
2) Lakesider - Bakalava
3) Kenstand - Fruit Pizza
4) Alice - chocolate chip cookies

BREAKFAST
1) WHODEY - Orange Juice
2) small5 - Donuts (2 doz)
3) kyoutback- French toast[/quote]
4) HDOutbackers - Bagels and Cream Cheese (Flavored and Plain)
5) Lakesider - Blueberry Muffins
6) CTDOutback06 - Breakfast Casserole

Yum-Yum!


----------



## aedwards

Katey 5
Josh 2

I agree with putting Joanne in charge of kids entertainment. She is quite the crafter!


----------



## outbackmac

welcome alice nice to see you here


----------



## CTDOutback06

This thing is starting to pick up some steam. Let's keep it up!!!! Now if we could just get a few more families to join in!!!


----------



## kyoutback

I'd like to see more of the Kentucky outbackers that I know are out there. I'm seriously outnumbered!!


----------



## whodey

Hey Outback families







. 
It's the craft planner








I do need to know how many kids we have coming.







I also need the ages of them so I know how much supplies I will need







.
It might just be good for the younger kids.









Hey Dad







I might need your help.









Thanks


----------



## outbackmac

sweetie i got ur back. Crafts are for the little guys if intrested.

Dont forget the white elephant gift exchange.


----------



## outbackmac

First order of business, if everyone would send me screen names and names of those attending my dw will start making name tags.

Meet and greet at my site 26 on Friday evening.

Sat morning breakfast time to be decided fri evening.

Pot luck dinner sat night hows 6 PM sound. White elephant exchange to follow dinner. Remember 1 item per couple or 1 item each, only those bringing gifts will be eligible to pick a gift.

If i left anything out please tell me.


----------



## lakesider

outbackmac said:


> First order of business, if everyone would send me screen names and names of those attending my dw will start making name tags.


Lakesider - a.k.a. Ailene, Bob, and Lisa


----------



## CTDOutback06

[quote name='outbackmac' date='May 12 2008, 04:33 PM' post='290631']
First order of business, if everyone would send me screen names and names of those attending my dw will start making name tags.

CTDOutback - Theresa and Carey


----------



## small5

outbackmac said:


> First order of business, if everyone would send me screen names and names of those attending my dw will start making name tags.


*small5* ........... Terry, Rita and Alex


----------



## aedwards

First order of business, if everyone would send me screen names and names of those attending my dw will start making name tags

Alice - Chuck, Alice, Katey and Josh


----------



## whodey

whodey- Mike, JoAnna, Dylan 9, Morgan 7and Logan 5









There you are Dad


----------



## small5

BUMP, BUMP!







Where is everyone? I know, we're all polishing and prepping







our Outbacks for the rally.


----------



## HDOutbackers

We have a final head count for the Rally:
Tim, Vicki, Theresa ( Vicki's daughter ) + 3 grandchildren = Mina-11( girl), Nick-9( boy ), Teagan-6 ( girl )

We are all getting very excited!!!
See you all soon !

Vicki


----------



## outbackmac

Getting close. 
White Elephant exchange $10-12 and should be camping related, any questions?
If you havent sent me names please remember to do so


----------



## akdanner

We are in!! Site # 20

Kerri, Andy, Hunter, Madison, and Gwyneth

What is the deal on the food list? Are we assigned a catagory? OR just bring something for each.


----------



## small5

sob said:


> We are in!! Site # 20
> 
> Kerri, Andy, Hunter, Madison, and Gwyneth
> 
> What is the deal on the food list? Are we assigned a catagory? OR just bring something for each.


*SOB

Look'in forward to seeing your gang!









In regards to the food, no you aren't assigned a catagory. Just pick any catagory and bring a dish of your choice to share.*


----------



## Kenstand

sob said:


> We are in!! Site # 20
> 
> Kerri, Andy, Hunter, Madison, and Gwyneth
> 
> What is the deal on the food list? Are we assigned a catagory? OR just bring something for each.


Wow, this could be an Outbacker's record. Your #1 post is your family joining a rally.

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## whodey

Welcome SOB, glad you were able to post









Ya know, some of that civil war stew might not be bad


----------



## akdanner

whodey said:


> Welcome SOB, glad you were able to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, some of that civil war stew might not be bad


I will check with Hubby on what to bring food wise.
Huge crowd, good times a comin'.


----------



## outbackmac

Welcome sob glad to see you got in. 1 Question are u bringing ur VA /? ?.

Just bring a dish to share for the pot luck, any category is fine.

Remember ur white elephant gift


----------



## whodey

Keep the VA?? out of it.











outbackmac said:


> Welcome sob glad to see you got in. 1 Question are u bringing ur VA /? ?.
> 
> Just bring a dish to share for the pot luck, any category is fine.
> 
> Remember ur white elephant gift


----------



## kyoutback

whodey said:


> Welcome sob glad to see you got in. 1 Question are u bringing ur VA /? ?.
> 
> Just bring a dish to share for the pot luck, any category is fine.
> 
> Remember ur white elephant gift


[/quote]

I think I missed something.









I bet you had to be there huh?


----------



## akdanner

whodey said:


> Welcome sob glad to see you got in. 1 Question are u bringing ur VA /? ?.
> 
> Just bring a dish to share for the pot luck, any category is fine.
> 
> Remember ur white elephant gift


[/quote]


----------



## outbackmac

Thats a great idea bring something for friday night.

Ok i will do as you ask.

Kyoutback you missed nothing, and believe nothing you hear 2nd hand


----------



## outbackmac

1) CTDOutback06 - Layered Taco Dip w/Tortilla Chips
2) CTDOutback06 - Wheat Crackers w/Homemade Hot Pepper Butter

MAIN DISH
1) PORK TENDERLOIN in Bar b q sauce
2) WHODEY - Country Ribs w/Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce
3) small5 - Sloppy Joes w/ Buns
4) kyoutback- Cheese Coneys
5) HDOutbackers - Cajun Beef Stew
6) Lakesider - Chicken Pizza Toast Thingys

SIDES
1) OUTBACKMAC Cole slaw
2) small5 - Sea Shell Salad
3) CTDOutback06 - Calico Beans (some call them Cowboy Beans)
4) Henry - Mac & Cheese casserole

DESERTS
1) kyoutback - Orange Stuff
2) Lakesider - Bakalava
3) Kenstand - Fruit Pizza

BREAKFAST
1) WHODEY - Orange Juice
2) small5 - Donuts (2 doz)
3) kyoutback- French toast[/quote]
4) HDOutbackers - Bagels and Cream Cheese (Flavored and Plain)
5) Lakesider - Blueberry Muffins
6) CTDOutback06 - Breakfast Casserole

Yum-Yum!


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Jerry, can you fix me a plate and mail it to me. Man that is going to be one good pot luck.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac

Leon hitch it up and join us. Wish you could make it.

Hows Margret


----------



## Kenstand

Crawfish said:


> Hey Jerry, can you fix me a plate and mail it to me. Man that is going to be one good pot luck.
> 
> Leon


Leon, I would surely trade you a plate from the Midwest Rally for a Seafood Plate from Topsail.

You and Margret should stop by.


----------



## Crawfish

outbackmac said:


> Leon, I would surely trade you a plate from the Midwest Rally for a Seafood Plate from Topsail.
> 
> You and Margret should stop by.


Ken I'll tell you what. I will freeze a plate from our pot luck and you freeze one from up there and we will swap in Oct at the fall rally.







Wish we could stop by but the Saudi's are making it mighty hard for me to do that. Maybe we can get up there next year.

See both of you in Oct.

Leon


----------



## Chuck

I'm bringing my poker chips again. We need to get another game going. Maybe someone else could bring chips as well. I need to recoup my losses from Outbackmac last weekend.!!!


----------



## outbackmac

We are making name tags as we speak, here is what i have

Outbackmack jerry denise ryan 19
kyoutback Bob Sheri Carson 11
Whodey Mike, Joanna Dylan, Morgan, Logan 
SmaLL5 Terry Rita Alex
??????? Alice chuck Katey Josh
HDOutbackers Tim Viki Theresa Mina Nick Teagan
SOB Keri Andy Hunter Madison Gwyneth
Kenstand Ken Barb
??????? Henry Karen
CTDOutbackers06 Theresa Carey
Lakesider Ailene Bob Lisa

Please check all names and spelling and feel free to add or delete

Keep in mind we will need a volunteer for next years rally


----------



## kyoutback

outbackmac said:


> We are making name tags as we speak, here is what i have
> 
> Outbackmack jerry denise ryan 19
> kyoutback Bob Sheri Carson 11
> Whodey Mike, Joanna Dylan, Morgan, Logan
> SmaLL5 Terry Rita Alex
> ??????? Alice chuck Katey Josh
> HDOutbackers Tim Viki Theresa Mina Nick Teagan
> SOB Keri Andy Hunter Madison Gwyneth
> Kenstand Ken Barb
> ??????? Henry Karen
> CTDOutbackers06 Theresa Carey
> Lakesider Ailene Bob Lisa
> 
> Please check all names and spelling and feel free to add or delete
> 
> Keep in mind we will need a volunteer for next years rally


And the room went silent.


----------



## Chuck

Outbackmac we've got your back for next years rally. That is....if you will allow an sob to volunteer.

Good job on the names. All are correct.

Looks like it's going to be a warm one next weekend. I guess I'll have to pack my Speedo!


----------



## whodey

Chuck said:


> Outbackmac we've got your back for next years rally. That is....if you will allow an sob to volunteer.
> 
> Good job on the names. All are correct.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a warm one next weekend. I guess I'll have to pack my Speedo!


Are you planning on doing the backstroke.....again?









Crunchtime is upon us....Hellllls Yeah!

Will be rollin' in early afternoon Friday


----------



## Chuck

Backstroke, breastroke, bellyflopper...etc.









We plan on leaving around 1pm. That should put us
there around 2pm or so. How do you go to get there?
I75 to I70??? We take back roads thru Camden/Eaton.

I bought a Garmin Nuvi GPS this weekend. No more searching
for campgrounds!!!


----------



## outbackmac

4 days and counting 

Chuck you'll have to show that to Denise cause she is directionly challenged but doing much better.

Whodey i will not forget the beverage of choice.

i will be out of here on Thursday Morning.

See all Soon


----------



## kyoutback

Due to a little thing called "work" I won't be able to leave until Friday around 4:00-4:30. The idea of traveling on N75 that time of day is deeply disturbing to me.







Does anyone have a better way for me? I'll be checking all the mapping websites I can find.


----------



## whodey

Chuck said:


> Backstroke, breastroke, bellyflopper...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We plan on leaving around 1pm. That should put us
> there around 2pm or so. How do you go to get there?
> I75 to I70??? We take back roads thru Camden/Eaton.
> 
> I bought a Garmin Nuvi GPS this weekend. No more searching
> for campgrounds!!!


Since you have the GPS, maybe we'll follow you. Will probably be in your neck of the woods around your departure time.

Are you going highway, or up 127? thru Eaton?

Mike


----------



## Chuck

I've always gone 127 in the past...but i read today in the paper
that from seven mile to eaton they're doing resurfacing and
at four different places have red lights installed for one lane
roads. So i'm not too sure I75 to I70 wouldn't be a better
option. Although I've never tried going that way. So I
don't know what traffic will be like. I do know they are
also doing construction on I75 around Dayton.

Your thoughts? How do you normally go?

The GPS from here tells me to go 127. But that's not 
taking into cosideration the construction.


----------



## HDOutbackers

We hope to hit the road Friday after the morning rush.
It may have been a type-o but mine is spelled VICKI
My daughter Theresa will only be able to join us for Friday evening and a bit Saturday morning. Being low manager on the totem pole, she was called to work. ( Manager of SWEET DREAMS CANDY CO at Newport on the Levee) Say Hi when you are there!

As the little boy in the commercial said..." I'm too exthited to thleep !! "

See you soon !

VicTim


----------



## kyoutback

I think I've decided to go 75 to Ronald Reagan to 27 and up through Oxford. I'd rather go through Oxford than Hamilton. I really hate 75 through Dayton.


----------



## small5

Being a NW Ohio yankee, we'll be head'n down US 127, but from the North, I think that's downhill so I'll be able to put the hammer down!









We should be rollin in around 2:00PM on Friday if we stick to our planned schedule. We have approximately a 3 hour tow.

I hope everyone has a safe trip in and we'll see you Friday early to mid afternoon!!!


----------



## CTDOutback06

Due to work we will probably not get there until at least after 6 and maybe not until after 7, depends on what time we hit Columbus. It's a 2 hour 45 minute drive for us without heavy traffic.


----------



## kywoman

alice said:


> First order of business, if everyone would send me screen names and names of those attending my dw will start making name tags
> 
> Alice - Chuck, Alice, Katey and Josh


Stephanie and Donnie


----------



## kywoman

Hey were in!!! Should be there around 7ish on Friday evening.
See everyone then.
Stephanie and Donnie


----------



## whodey

kywoman said:


> Hey were in!!! Should be there around 7ish on Friday evening.
> See everyone then.
> Stephanie and Donnie


Stephanie & Donnie glad you will be able to attend. What site # are you?

Mike


----------



## kywoman

whodey said:


> Hey were in!!! Should be there around 7ish on Friday evening.
> See everyone then.
> Stephanie and Donnie


Stephanie & Donnie glad you will be able to attend. What site # are you?

Mike
[/quote]

i think site 85


----------



## Kenstand

If I can get out of work early I will be there sometime mid-afternoon otherwise I will be with the 7 - 8 PM crowd.

Checking the name tag post and adding in Stephanie and Donnie I count about 40 participants (including the kids).

Nice Group!


----------



## outbackmac

Ken i agree a nice size group for the 1st rally.

We are in the process of packing the outback, leaving in the morning.
Just a reminder to bring a white elephant gift for exchanging ( one for each couple or one for each person) make sense i hope

we will gather around the fire at my site friday evening for a good time. I will have name tags.

Everyone be safe traveling and bring as much SUN as you want.

See yea Friday


----------



## kyoutback

This is going to be a looong day at work. I'm not looking forward to the last minute rush to get ready in 90 degree heat. Not looking forward to the drive to the campground but still.... Knowing I have good friends there waiting for me with a cold beer somehow makes it all worthwhile. I think the clock here has stopped.


----------



## Kenstand

FYI for those heading north on I-75.

You can take State Route 35 West in Dayton. This becomes State Route 49 (north). This is a wide open highway with a few red-lights. You can take this to the town of Trotwood and then get back to I-70 West out there. State Route 49 north merges back onto I-70 in the Trotwood / Clayton-Englewood area. This avoids the Dayton construction and the I-70 / I-75 junction.


----------



## outbackmac

Update on the midwest rally. Friday evening was fantastic sat around the fire with wonderull new outbackers. 
SAt morning rainy but having a great time were in the process of major EUCHRE tourny. Pot luck dinner to follow. 
Thats all for now


----------



## HDOutbackers

I have seen it all now!

Joanne (WhoDey's Wife) sat and ate breakfast this morning and what a combination.

Slimfast in one hand (Creamy Chocalate) and Cotton Candy in the other hand. I kid you NOT!


----------



## kyoutback

Made it home safe and sound. Great weekend even with Saturday's rain.


----------



## HDOutbackers

All unpacked from the 3 day weekend and now cooking a pot of chili for my next camping trip. What a good time we had at the rally. The grand kids want to do it again.

Jerry, I am counting on YOU for the good pictures. Mine are terrible!


----------



## CTDOutback06

We made it home and already have the lawns mowed at both houses!! Getting ready to take the convertible for a spin and hit Dairy Queen!!

The Rally was a blast, we need to do it again for sure. I may check into hosting one in the Mohican area if we get enough interest. There is a lot of stuff to do in the Mohican area, hiking trails, fishing, canoeing, go cart tracks and on and on!

Jerry > ABSOLUTELY GREAT JOB!!! WE LOVED IT!!

Carey & Theresa


----------



## whodey

Just got settled in. Had a good trip home. I would like to thank everyone for a most excellent weekend. We all had a great time. It was great meeting everyone, we will have to get together again sometime this summer. Once again I want to thank you all for making this a very memorable weekend. The rains Saturday was just a small pump in the road. I told you all just 15 minutes more.







The potluck was just over the top. So much good food. The white elephant was a blast also. Those red bags were pretty popular.







I hope everyone had a safe trip home. Will post pics later.

Mike


----------



## whodey

CTDOutback06 said:


> We made it home and already have the lawns mowed at both houses!! Getting ready to take the convertible for a spin and hit Dairy Queen!!
> 
> The Rally was a blast, we need to do it again for sure. I may check into hosting one in the Mohican area if we get enough interest. There is a lot of stuff to do in the Mohican are, hiking trails, fishing, canoeing, go cart tracks and on and on!
> 
> Jerry > ABSOLUTELY GREAT JOB!!! WE LOVED IT!!
> 
> Carey & Theresa


Carey - Mohican sounds good to us. It would be best for us after the factory rally, but whatever works for you we will make arrangements.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac

Ok I dont want to be the bad guy here but there is one MAJOR problem with this rally that needs to be discussed,??????????  ITS OVER

We had a fantastic time, everyone was great its always a blessing when you can sprnd quality time such great people.

Carey go ahead and look into doing something at Mohican we will give it the college try.

And to ur better half remember we are the CHAMPIONS of EUCHRE

Pictures at a latter date

Thanks to everyone for attending and making this a wonderfull RALLY


----------



## Chuck

We're home safe and sound. 1 hour ride home and for the 1st 1/2 hour 
all Josh would say was "I get out...go campin" He fell asleep...woke up
and the first thing he said... you guessed it..."I get out...go campin"

We had a great time, even the rain was fun. Let's not forget that Denise
and I are the outright cornhole champions. Still undefeated!!!

Sitting around the campfire with everyone chatting. Doesn't get any
better than that.

kyoutback...AWESOME french toast this morning.







OMG was it good!

Speedracer...uh..I mean whodey...two words....







lol

We can't wait for the 4th. It's going to be a blast.


----------



## CTDOutback06

How does late July or early August sound to everyone for a Mohican rally!! We will not be able to get into the state park but there is a campground next to it called Mohican Adventures that's OK. If we can some interest I will contact the campground and see what they can do for us. I know it is a Good Sam Club park so we can get a 10% discount. They also own the canoe livery and go kart track acrossed the street from the campground so they may give us a package deal. If it seems we have some interest can I get some help or info on how to get the posting pinned on the Outbackers.com home page please.

Once again, it was a great weekend despite the rain and it was great to meet everyone!!


----------



## outbackmac

need i say more


----------



## Chuck

We can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## outbackmac

rally midwest 06-08


----------



## small5

First of all *THANKS* to all you great Outbackers and SOB's for a great weekend! Rita, Alex and myself (Terry) had a super time with a super group and look forward to joining the 'gang' for more outings.

And in regards to Carey and Theresa's (CTDOutback06) post in regards to a get together near Mohican in late July or August, were in







unless something else pops up between now and then. Keep us posted!

And again Jerry and Denise, thanks for pulling this thing off!!!!


----------



## whodey

HDOutbackers said:


> I have seen it all now!
> 
> Joanne (WhoDey's Wife) sat and ate breakfast this morning and what a combination.
> 
> Slimfast in one hand (Creamy Chocalate) and Cotton Candy in the other hand. I kid you NOT!


Yea Tim, don't you know, its the new Trailer Clutter diet.







LOL


----------



## Kenstand

What a wonderful Rally with absoulutely great folks. It was so nice meeting everyone and sharing the weekend together.

We are already scheduled to be at Mohican SP the last week of July (7/26 Saturday to 8/2 Saturday - I think). Meeting up with all of you would make a nice trip even better. Henry and Karen are camping with us that week too and maybe Kamille and her parents. I will keep an eye out for a Mohican gathering.


----------



## Chuck

Great shots of the kids jumping into the Lake by Outbackmac.
Thanks for posting so quickly.


----------



## outbackmac

We need more photos









The 2 hardest working guys at the Rally


----------



## CTDOutback06

Nice to see everybody communicating and still talking about the great weekend. I had to work 14 hours yesterday so I didn't get a chance to get online. I will get with the crew at Mohican Adventures and see what we can come up with. Maybe the weekend of July 26th since Barb and Ken are already going to be at Mohican. How does that weekend sound to everyone else?? I will post the recipe to Theresa's Pepper Butter later this week.

I figured out the problem with the front legs not going up on the fifth wheel after we got home, there is a 30 amp inline fuse and I blew that fuse. Thank God it was something super simple!!

And finally, HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF THE SOON TO BE NEW ADDITION TO OUR FAMILY!! We got to go see her for the first time today and we decided to name her Coco!!


----------



## whodey

Here are more pics http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9878

Congratulations Carey & Theresa, beautiful puppy. Reminds me of Charlie way back when. 
July 26th might just work for us, will have to double check the calendar.


----------



## akdanner

We can finally breathe! Celebrated Gwyneth's 2nd on the 9th and Hunter landed in Germany and is so far having a blast.

We had a great time at the rally. We enjoyed meeting all you Outbackers and SOB's like us.
Thanks to Outback and Whodey for organizing.

Can't wait until the next one.


----------



## small5

CONGRATS on your soon to be family addition!

At this point, July 26th weekend may be do-able for the Mohican outing. It would be great to meet up with everyone again. Keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## lakesider

Finally got online - working lots of overtime all this week









We had such a great time at the rally. Well, I can't say much for my skills at Euchre (or even my ability to spell it!). I haven't even downloaded my pics to my computer yet, just getting a breather. Will try to do that this weekend and post for all.

Thanks again for a great time. Looking forward to more. The end of July is out for us - we are taking our family vacation (OB in tow) to upstate New York. Hope you all have a good time and we will catch you on the next one!

-Bob2


----------



## mswalt

Thanks for the great pictures, guys!

I always enjoy rally photos! Even if they are from up NORTH!

Mark


----------



## small5

CTDOutback06 said:


> We made it home and already have the lawns mowed at both houses!! Getting ready to take the convertible for a spin and hit Dairy Queen!!
> 
> The Rally was a blast, we need to do it again for sure. I may check into hosting one in the Mohican area if we get enough interest. There is a lot of stuff to do in the Mohican area, hiking trails, fishing, canoeing, go cart tracks and on and on!
> 
> Jerry > ABSOLUTELY GREAT JOB!!! WE LOVED IT!!
> 
> Carey & Theresa


CTDOutback06-









Haven't heard much more on trying to get together in your area at the end of July or early August. Rita's itch'n to head down to the Mohican area and we thought it would be great with the gang from our Midwest Rally. I believe you mentionedThe Mohican Adventures at Loudonville and it looks great. Let us know if any one else has shown any interest.


----------

